# YouTube/StockTwits weekly video TA on the major US indices



## n5032245 (24 December 2011)

i used to follow a guy in the states who did a weekly analysis of the major markets in the states and it was great to follow. i am trying to find him again, but can't. can anyone recommend anyone they follow? he had a really annoying voice and spoke very quickly and had his own sayings. 

open to hear of anyone else's favourites


----------



## adamim1 (24 December 2011)

Murray Dawes (slipstream trader) does a free weekly update every wednesday on youtube.

I am a subscriber to his yearly membership and he is great.


----------



## n5032245 (25 December 2011)

thanks for the recommendation. i just checked him out and he was interesting. the guy i used to watch was across the different sectors in the states as well (eg the transport index). any one you know who might be like that?


----------



## adamim1 (25 December 2011)

Ira Epstein does a few videos, although I don't believe he's as good as Murray.

He does commodities and financial sectors.. maybe a few more.


----------

